# Pics of e-collar attachment



## Denise Picicci (Sep 9, 2007)

Had to start a new thread since I was not allowed to post on the old one. 

Here are the pics I promised, sorry it took soooooo long. It took the guy 1 month just to send it to me, it is a great tool but his customer service sucked.



















the middle part in the first pic is the rubber attachement. WHat you see is what you get. It is a very nice collar and works very well. 

The price was 21.00 including shipping


----------



## Denise Picicci (Sep 9, 2007)

If anyone is interest in the collar here is the number 732-249-5145 and it is thru WT Metals (Roy Sorenson)


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks Denise!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Denise Picicci said:


> If anyone is interest in the collar here is the number 732-249-5145 and it is thru WT Metals (Roy Sorenson)


HI Denise

WT Metals may sell them BUT they're a bumper boy design (I've got four) Bumper boy is coming out with a new design stretch strap that they're licensing from Hawx. I ordered one of these in January that were supposed to ship in March. Just got off the phone with Hawx and they're supposed to be shipping the new collar strap in 4-5 weeks :-(
http://store.bumperboy.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=59


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I spoke with Roy & ordered a couple collars. Thanks again for the pics & contact info!


----------



## FRANKIE COWEN (Jun 3, 2008)

THOMAS

do you what the new attacment will be , how will it differ from the ones bumber boy has now, as well as the one wt is selling . i dont mind waiting if the new model is a of signifacant difference, love new and improved

thank you


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

FRANKIE COWEN said:


> THOMAS
> 
> do you what the new attacment will be , how will it differ from the ones bumber boy has now, as well as the one wt is selling . i dont mind waiting if the new model is a of signifacant difference, love new and improved
> 
> thank you


HI Frankie

Both the old and new stretch e-collars are on the Bumper Boy webpage
http://store.bumperboy.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=59
It looks like the new design uses springs instead of rubber.
The problem I had with the rubber is it broke too easily
(different colors besides black and orange would have been nice) and the plastic part where the screw that went through the rubber end broke on two of the collars I had.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> I spoke with Roy & ordered a couple collars. Thanks again for the pics & contact info!


I got both the collars I ordered in the mail today! Roy sent me a 1 inch collar as well as the newly designed 3/4 inch collar with springs instead of a piece of rubber (he was kind enough to send me his demo collar). I LOVE the new design! Roy Sorenson was easy to deal with, so I will be ordering from him in the future, no doubt!


Thanks very much for the referral, Denise, you rock!!


----------



## FRANKIE COWEN (Jun 3, 2008)

thank you so much for the info , i will be getting a few for my personal dogs , 

thank you
frankie


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Here's a picture of my collars so you can compare the new and the old models:










Here's a picture I took so you can see how the new model works:


----------



## Denise Picicci (Sep 9, 2007)

Glad it worked out for you Susan, glad to see Roy is steppin up to the plate with his customer service. Maybe my bad experience made it better for you and everyone else. I still have not even gotten an apology for waiting over a month for my collar.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I can't figure it out, other than to think that as you say, he must have realized he really needed to step it up regards customer service. That, or he just really screwed up your order big time, BUT if that were the case, the thing he should have done was apologize, I'm sure you would have understood.


----------

